

Amazing bionic hand on teenager - gregschlom
http://www.tecca.com/news/2011/08/16/bionic-hand-ilimb-pulse-formula-one/?icid=hp_stream_2011/08/16/bionic-hand-ilimb-pulse-formula-one

======
troymc
Is it just me, or does the narrator's voice sound slightly robotic?

